# Jail Bird



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

*Jail bird serving some hard time.*

Poor Tynan


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mean person. How could you do it?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't tell if you're being serious or not :shocked:. 
Tynan isn't really locked up. I have to keep them in the living room during feeding times, with so many dogs in the house I find it keeps the sanity. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't believe that face for one second....I get that from Bailey all the time and she's a total scam artist! I fall for that fake dopey sad face every time too. You'd think I'd learn LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm fostering a 4 lb Min Pin. Crazy tiny! The first day she was here I baby gated her in the bathroom to eat so my dogs wouldn't try to steal her food. Went into the kitchen, looked down, and she was standing right beside me. Little beast walked right through it! Then put her in a 36 inch tall x-pen with her food. Got to the door and she was with me again. Scaled it like it wasn't even there! I've learned over the past week that this little thing is a serious Houdini and must be monitored at all times. I'm scared to death I'm gonna lose her!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

tyti said:


> *Jail bird serving some hard time.*
> 
> Poor Tynan


HA! That's great because that's what I say to my hoodlums when they have to go in to their crates. LOL, you're funny.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Mean person. How could you do it?


guarantee you herzo was joking


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Don't believe that face for one second....I get that from Bailey all the time and she's a total scam artist! I fall for that fake dopey sad face every time too. You'd think I'd learn LOL


I fall for it everytime too!


----------

